# Toilets / Showers ?



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if the showers and toilets are similar to the US and if not, how they differ. I have read a few articles and I get the impression that there are mostly squat toilets and the showers look like they are hoses hooked up to the bathtub faucet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

alyssa9933 said:


> Can someone please tell me if the showers and toilets are similar to the US and if not, how they differ. I have read a few articles and I get the impression that there are mostly squat toilets and the showers look like they are hoses hooked up to the bathtub faucet.


Depends where you are. In the middle of the jungle, or out in the sticks of Isaan, you'll still come across squat toilets. But in town - bars, hotels, guesthouses - you usually find the kind of toilet you are used to, the sit-down version. 


Showers? I've rarely come across a bath tub; most showers are on the wall of a small bathroom, with a drainage hole in the corner of the room.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Showers usually have there own heaters (and are sometmes even earthed). As FB said most loos are now the craper type, n ot the squats. Though gas stations still tend to have the old squat ones on the road. 

Most expats move over too the mobile beday (the hose on the cystern) - its celaner, causes less itch and irritation and you can't flush the paper away so have to put it in the bin - yuk!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

KhwaamLap said:


> you can't flush the paper away so have to put it in the bin - yuk!


I suppose that having used the shower jet attachment properly, the paper in the bin is meant to be relatively clean! Otherwise it'll be a question of exiting the cubicle as rapidly as possible :frown: :bolt:


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I always flush down the paper. Most toilets I see says 'american standard', even on the gas stations, even though it's usually half squats/half sitdowns.

I'm trying to use the jet aswell, but most water seems to end up on the floor. Maybe I should change the waterpressure, cause now it feels like getting raped.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Acid_Crow said:


> I always flush down the paper. Most toilets I see says 'american standard', even on the gas stations, even though it's usually half squats/half sitdowns.
> 
> I'm trying to use the jet aswell, but most water seems to end up on the floor. Maybe I should change the waterpressure, cause now it feels like getting raped.


 
Try a change of angle - and the jet button doesn't have to be full on (unless it brings a smile to your face :eyebrows

FB, do they still have those squat loos in France - I remeber they used to, but been a whikle since I saw one. Always thought it funny that the "western" toilet was a French invention, yet the French used a hole in the floor. Pop Quiz: Where was the first domestic crapper toilet installed?

A) Buckingham Palace, by Luis Crapper himself


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Acid_Crow said:


> I always flush down the paper. Most toilets I see says 'american standard', even on the gas stations, even though it's usually half squats/half sitdowns.
> 
> I'm trying to use the jet aswell, but most water seems to end up on the floor. Maybe I should change the waterpressure, cause now it feels like getting raped.


Not a good idea to flush the paper down the toilet.It is not the toilet that is the problem it is the size and angleing of the pipes from the toilet to the sewer or septic tank that is the problem.I prefer squat toilets to a regular western style.It opens you up to void better and then you do not need to wipe just a quick splash and you are clean and refreshed!
As to the OP's question.Most places that cater to western tourists have western toilets and a nice shower.Some of the fancier hotels will have a bath also.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see if I can attach a few photos.Our old toilet and our new toilet/bath.One with the wife giving our daughter a bath.The golden one in the new temple being built in the village.Also one from a trip to Veitnam 2 years ago at a rest/food stop.Oh, and to the ones that do not know....NO you do not climb into the water.You dip the bowl into the water and pour it over you to take a bath.


----------

